# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Πάτησα σκουριασμενο καρφί

## lloullou00

Καλησπέρα, όπως διαβάζετε κι από τον τίτλο, πήγαμε σε ένα κτήμα με πισίνα, αφού πέρασε η ώρα κ σηκωθήκαμε να φύγουμε, βάζω τις σαγιονάρες μου κ νιώθω κάτι να με τσιμπάει. Τιναζω το ποδι μου νομίζοντας πως είναι κάνα αγκάθι, ξανανιωθω το τσίμπημα. Βγάζω τη σαγιονάρα κ βλέπω από κάτω να έχει καρφωθεί κάτι σαν προκα, ήταν ένα από αυτά που βάζουμε στα πόδια κάτω από τα τραπεζάκια για να μην γλυστρανε. Είχε πλαστικό από την μία μεριά (σαν μεγάλη πινέζα). Είχε βγει στην πάνω μεριά της σαγιονάρας (εκεί που ακουμπάει η πατούσα) ίσα ίσα λίγο η μύτη του καρφιου. Δεν ήταν πολύ μυτερη η άκρη όμως. Φρίκαρα κ κοίταξα το ποδι μου αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά αίμα. Παρολαυτα επειδή ήταν σκουριασμενο πήγα κ έκανα αντιτετανικο. Τώρα μου μπήκαν κι άλλες ιδέες, μήπως το είχε πατήσει κάνας άλλος κ είχε τρυπηθει πριν από μένα κ είχε καμία μεταδοτική ασθένεια που μεταδίδεται με το αίμα (ξέρετε, τα γνωστά ΣΜΝ κλπ.) Αυτό βέβαια που περιγράφω έγινε λίγο πριν φύγουμε. Εκτός αν τρυπηθηκα πιο πριν όταν πήγαμε κ δεν το καταλαβα. Από την άλλη απορώ αφού φεύγοντας πάτησα κανονικά το ποδι μου πως δε με τρύπησε. Γενικά έχω φάει τρελη φρίκη λόγω Ιψδ κ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Βοήθεια!!!

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλησπέρα, όπως διαβάζετε κι από τον τίτλο, πήγαμε σε ένα κτήμα με πισίνα, αφού πέρασε η ώρα κ σηκωθήκαμε να φύγουμε, βάζω τις σαγιονάρες μου κ νιώθω κάτι να με τσιμπάει. Τιναζω το ποδι μου νομίζοντας πως είναι κάνα αγκάθι, ξανανιωθω το τσίμπημα. Βγάζω τη σαγιονάρα κ βλέπω από κάτω να έχει καρφωθεί κάτι σαν προκα, ήταν ένα από αυτά που βάζουμε στα πόδια κάτω από τα τραπεζάκια για να μην γλυστρανε. Είχε πλαστικό από την μία μεριά (σαν μεγάλη πινέζα). Είχε βγει στην πάνω μεριά της σαγιονάρας (εκεί που ακουμπάει η πατούσα) ίσα ίσα λίγο η μύτη του καρφιου. Δεν ήταν πολύ μυτερη η άκρη όμως. Φρίκαρα κ κοίταξα το ποδι μου αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά αίμα. Παρολαυτα επειδή ήταν σκουριασμενο πήγα κ έκανα αντιτετανικο. Τώρα μου μπήκαν κι άλλες ιδέες, μήπως το είχε πατήσει κάνας άλλος κ είχε τρυπηθει πριν από μένα κ είχε καμία μεταδοτική ασθένεια που μεταδίδεται με το αίμα (ξέρετε, τα γνωστά ΣΜΝ κλπ.) Αυτό βέβαια που περιγράφω έγινε λίγο πριν φύγουμε. Εκτός αν τρυπηθηκα πιο πριν όταν πήγαμε κ δεν το καταλαβα. Από την άλλη απορώ αφού φεύγοντας πάτησα κανονικά το ποδι μου πως δε με τρύπησε. Γενικά έχω φάει τρελη φρίκη λόγω Ιψδ κ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Βοήθεια!!!


Ότι και να είχε , αφού δεν έπιασε αίμα δηλαδή δεν έφτασε στο αίμα σου, αφού δεν είδες να τρέχει, δεν έχεις θέμα, ξέχνα το. Και να είχε δηλαδή , δε μεταδίδεται τόσο εύκολα, μπορείς να μιλήσεις και με ενα παθολόγο αν θέλεις για λεπτομέρειες, αλλά δεν έχεις κανένα θέμα από αυτά που λες.

----------


## Macgyver

Για 48 ωρες , κινδυευεις απο τετανο , κανε εναν αντιτετανικο ..........αυριο .....

----------


## Remedy

αφου εκανες αντιτετανικο, μη φοβασαι τπτ.
σμν απο καρφι, δεν εχει μεταδοθει ακομα...
επισης , τι καρφι; οπως το περιγραφεις, οτι με το ζορι και το καταλαβες, ηταν λιγοτερο απο πινεζα, οχι καρφι... στην σαγιοναρα καρφωθηκε και σε γρατσουνισε λιγο...

----------


## lloullou00

Έκανε μια επιφανειακή γρατζουνιά, σα γραμμούλα που ίσα ίσα φαίνεται στο δέρμα. Αίμα δεν είδα πάντως... Λίγο κόκκινησε αργότερα το σημείο, ίσως επειδή το πατούσα κ το πιεζα για να δω αν κόπηκα.

----------


## georgef1

> Καλησπέρα, όπως διαβάζετε κι από τον τίτλο, πήγαμε σε ένα κτήμα με πισίνα, αφού πέρασε η ώρα κ σηκωθήκαμε να φύγουμε, βάζω τις σαγιονάρες μου κ νιώθω κάτι να με τσιμπάει. Τιναζω το ποδι μου νομίζοντας πως είναι κάνα αγκάθι, ξανανιωθω το τσίμπημα. Βγάζω τη σαγιονάρα κ βλέπω από κάτω να έχει καρφωθεί κάτι σαν προκα, ήταν ένα από αυτά που βάζουμε στα πόδια κάτω από τα τραπεζάκια για να μην γλυστρανε. Είχε πλαστικό από την μία μεριά (σαν μεγάλη πινέζα). Είχε βγει στην πάνω μεριά της σαγιονάρας (εκεί που ακουμπάει η πατούσα) ίσα ίσα λίγο η μύτη του καρφιου. Δεν ήταν πολύ μυτερη η άκρη όμως. Φρίκαρα κ κοίταξα το ποδι μου αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά αίμα. Παρολαυτα επειδή ήταν σκουριασμενο πήγα κ έκανα αντιτετανικο. Τώρα μου μπήκαν κι άλλες ιδέες, μήπως το είχε πατήσει κάνας άλλος κ είχε τρυπηθει πριν από μένα κ είχε καμία μεταδοτική ασθένεια που μεταδίδεται με το αίμα (ξέρετε, τα γνωστά ΣΜΝ κλπ.) Αυτό βέβαια που περιγράφω έγινε λίγο πριν φύγουμε. Εκτός αν τρυπηθηκα πιο πριν όταν πήγαμε κ δεν το καταλαβα. Από την άλλη απορώ αφού φεύγοντας πάτησα κανονικά το ποδι μου πως δε με τρύπησε. Γενικά έχω φάει τρελη φρίκη λόγω Ιψδ κ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Βοήθεια!!!


Ναι είναι ορισμός του ocd, χαλάρωσε, δεν κινδυνεύεις, έχω περάσει ένα δισεκατομμύριο τέτοια μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι απλά έχανα τον χρόνο και την ηρεμία μου...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ότι θα κολλήσεις σμν από σκουριασμένο καρφί;Είναι αστείο!

----------


## lloullou00

Όχι, ότι κάποιος το πάτησε πριν από μένα κ μετά εγώ..

----------


## lloullou00

Επίσης αντίστοιχο περιστατικό μου έτυχε πριν ένα μήνα, πάλι φεύγοντας από την παραλία, πάτησα κάτι που με τσίμπησε. Κι επειδή είχε φύγει μπροστά η παρέα, βιαστική δεν είδα τι ήταν, μόνο κοίταξα την πατούσα μου να δω αν τρυπηθηκα κ δεν ειχε αίμα. Από τότε μου μπήκε στο μυαλό μην ήταν καμιά μολυσμένη σύριγγα.. Κλασσική ιψδ θα μου πείτε, αλλά αντε βγαλτο μου τώρα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Πολυ απλα πας για εξετάσεις. Να σε ενημερώσω οτι σε περίπτωση aids τον πρώτο μήνα της μόλυνσης ο ιος ειναι ανιχνευσιμος στο αίμα. Και μετα υπάρχει αυτό το μικρο παράθυρο απο 3 εως 6 μήνες. 


> Επίσης αντίστοιχο περιστατικό μου έτυχε πριν ένα μήνα, πάλι φεύγοντας από την παραλία, πάτησα κάτι που με τσίμπησε. Κι επειδή είχε φύγει μπροστά η παρέα, βιαστική δεν είδα τι ήταν, μόνο κοίταξα την πατούσα μου να δω αν τρυπηθηκα κ δεν ειχε αίμα. Από τότε μου μπήκε στο μυαλό μην ήταν καμιά μολυσμένη σύριγγα.. Κλασσική ιψδ θα μου πείτε, αλλά αντε βγαλτο μου τώρα...

----------


## Ορέστης

O αντιτετανικος ορος χρειαζεται μονο σε οσους δεν εχουν κανει τρεις δοσεις του εμβολιου. Οι υπολοιποι κανουν μια αναμνηστικη δοση του εμβολιου, εκτος αν η τελευταια ηταν εντος 10 ετων, οποτε δεν κανουν τιποτα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πολυ απλα πας για εξετάσεις. Να σε ενημερώσω οτι σε περίπτωση aids τον πρώτο μήνα της μόλυνσης ο ιος ειναι ανιχνευσιμος στο αίμα. Και μετα υπάρχει αυτό το μικρο παράθυρο απο 3 εως 6 μήνες.


Εάν πάει να κάνει την εξέταση δυστυχώς θα ανοίξει έναν καινούριο φαύλο κύκλο ο οποίος επίσης δεν θα έχει σταματημό. 
Πάντα κάτι καινούριο θα γίνεται και θα αμφιβάλλει και θα θέλει να ξαναπάει και να ξαναπάει. Το ζω στην πράξη και ξέρω.
Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το μυαλο του ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικου. Να αμφιβάλλει για ΟΛΑ.
Για συμβάντα, περιστατικά, σκέψεις, εξετάσεις τα πάντα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εάν πάει να κάνει την εξέταση δυστυχώς θα ανοίξει έναν καινούριο φαύλο κύκλο ο οποίος επίσης δεν θα έχει σταματημό. 
> Πάντα κάτι καινούριο θα γίνεται και θα αμφιβάλλει και θα θέλει να ξαναπάει και να ξαναπάει. Το ζω στην πράξη και ξέρω.
> Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το μυαλο του ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικου. Να αμφιβάλλει για ΟΛΑ.
> Για συμβάντα, περιστατικά, σκέψεις, εξετάσεις τα πάντα.


Eσυ εισαι καλύτερα; πότε γυρνάς Αθήνα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα με ειχε γρατζουνισει σκουριασμενη κεραια αυτη που ειναι για τη τηλεοραση που εχουμε στη ταρατσα απο την μια ακρη στην αλλη οταν ειμουν παιδι και δεν επαθα τιποτα 7ψυχος γατοπαρδος

----------


## Nefeli28

> Eσυ εισαι καλύτερα; πότε γυρνάς Αθήνα;


Γυρισα. Δεν είμαι καλά.
Πήγα ψυχίατρο και μου αύξησε τις δόσεις από τα φάρμακα.
Κάνω ασκήσεις και με την ψυχολογο αλλά το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο....

----------


## Sonia

Νεφέλη μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, οι ειδικοί θα σου το πουν αυτό, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί κι όλα αυτά γίνονται πολύ πιο έντονοι όταν κάτι άλλο σε αγχώνει ή δεν πάει καλά σε κάποιον τομέα της ζωής σου. Ίσως σε μπερδεύω με άλλο μέλος, αλλά εσύ δεν είχες πει ότι με το σύζυγο έχετε άλυτα προβλήματα και σκέφτεσαι εδώ και χρόνια διαζύγιο αλλά διστάζεις;
Θέλω να πω μήπως εστιάζει το μυαλό σου σε κουλές ιδέες επειδή δεν αντιμετωπίζεις τα ουσιαστικά προβλήματα στη ζωή σου; Τα έχεις συζητήσει με τον ψυχολόγο όλα αυτά;

----------


## lloullou00

Πάλι άγχος με έχει πιάσει γιατί ξεκίνησε να τσούζει ο λαιμός μου από την Τετάρτη κ το σαββατοκύριακο είχα τρομερό πονόλαιμο... Κάνω συνειρμούς μήπως κόλλησα κάτι από αυτά που φοβάμαι. Αν κ Τετάρτη ξύπνησα κ κρύωνα, τα χαράματα πάντα σκεπαζομαι γιατί κρυώνω. Αυτή τη φορά δε σκεπαστηκα κ φυσούσε τα χαράματα οπότε ένιωσα να κρυώνω κ ίσως γιαυτό ετσουζε ο λαιμός. Αλλά πσκ τέτοιον πονόλαιμο δεν τον περίμενα. Κ βραχνιασα εντελώς. Πφφφ τα σκέφτομαι κ φοβάμαι τελικά τι ήταν αυτό που με τσίμπησε πριν ένα μήνα στην παραλία. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τρυπηθεις από βελόνα και να μη ματώσεις???

----------


## Macgyver

> . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τρυπηθεις από βελόνα και να μη ματώσεις???


Ναι , υπαρχει , και μην ξεχνας το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα ειναι τοσο ισχυρο , που αντιδρα αυτοβουλως ..........εμενα που με γρατζουνισε ενα κεραμιδογατος , στοην παλαμη , το ιδιο βραδυ εφτασα 41.5 πυρετο , μουπε ο γιατρος οτιηταν σηψαιμια , αλλα αντεδρασε ο οργανισμος , κα σκοτωσε το μικροβιο .΄....αυτο δεν ισχυει για υπερηλικες , αλλα εσυ , μικρη κοπελα νανησυχεις ? μην ανησυχεις , στο εγγυωμαι , αν ηταν κατι , θαχε εκδηλωθει εδω και μερες ....ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι αν πινεις αλκοολ , και μπολικο , ο οργανισμος θα τα φτυσει , αμ δε, εχει το δικο του συστημα στο σηκωτι που αποβαλλει ολα τα μικροβια ....αμα το παρακανεις βεβαια .............πας γυρευοντας .......( το θεωρει ανεπιθυμητο το αλκοολ , τοξικο ) 
μικροι που ειμαστε και παιζαμε στις αλανες , σκοτονωμασταν στις τουμπες , μες τα βρωμοοικοπεδα , , ε , κανεις δεν επαθε τιποτα .....................ηρεμησε , δεν εχεις τιποτα ......
περισσοτερο κακο σου κανει ο φοβος .....στην ψυχολογια σου ......μεσα σε μια βδομαδα θα τοχεις ξεχασει .....

----------


## lloullou00

Βρε ξέρεις πως σκέφτεται το μυαλό του ψυχαναγκαστικου... Λέω λες να πάτησα καμία μολυσμένη σύριγγα? Δεν εψαξα μέσα στην άμμο κ τις πέτρες εκείνη την ώρα μήπως ήταν τίποτα. Αλλά αν δεν ματώσει, πως μπορείς να μολυνθεις?

----------


## lloullou00

Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου μήπως μπήκε ελάχιστα στο δέρμα μου καμιά σύριγγα και παρόλο που δεν είδα αίμα, με μόλυνε. Βοηθήστε με παιδιά, έχει μπλοκάρει το μυαλό μου και δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά!! Φέρνω συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου την σκηνή κ προσπαθώ να την κάνω αναπαρασταση

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου μήπως μπήκε ελάχιστα στο δέρμα μου καμιά σύριγγα και παρόλο που δεν είδα αίμα, με μόλυνε. Βοηθήστε με παιδιά, έχει μπλοκάρει το μυαλό μου και δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά!! Φέρνω συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου την σκηνή κ προσπαθώ να την κάνω αναπαρασταση


Καταλαβαίνεις οτι όντως ειναι κόλλημα του μυαλού σου οποτε χαλάρωσε.. Δεν υπάρχουν παντού βελόνες ποσο μαλλον μολυσμενες... Μην αγχώνεσαι για πράγματα που δεν ανήκουν στη πραγματικότητα

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι , υπαρχει , και μην ξεχνας το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα ειναι τοσο ισχυρο , που αντιδρα αυτοβουλως ..........εμενα που με γρατζουνισε ενα κεραμιδογατος , στοην παλαμη , το ιδιο βραδυ εφτασα 41.5 πυρετο , μουπε ο γιατρος οτιηταν σηψαιμια , αλλα αντεδρασε ο οργανισμος , κα σκοτωσε το μικροβιο .΄....αυτο δεν ισχυει για υπερηλικες , αλλα εσυ , μικρη κοπελα νανησυχεις ? μην ανησυχεις , στο εγγυωμαι , αν ηταν κατι , θαχε εκδηλωθει εδω και μερες ....ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι αν πινεις αλκοολ , και μπολικο , ο οργανισμος θα τα φτυσει , αμ δε, εχει το δικο του συστημα στο σηκωτι που αποβαλλει ολα τα μικροβια ....αμα το παρακανεις βεβαια .............πας γυρευοντας .......( το θεωρει ανεπιθυμητο το αλκοολ , τοξικο ) 
> μικροι που ειμαστε και παιζαμε στις αλανες , σκοτονωμασταν στις τουμπες , μες τα βρωμοοικοπεδα , , ε , κανεις δεν επαθε τιποτα .....................ηρεμησε , δεν εχεις τιποτα ......
> περισσοτερο κακο σου κανει ο φοβος .....στην ψυχολογια σου ......μεσα σε μια βδομαδα θα τοχεις ξεχασει .....


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλο για να το ξεχάσει σε μια βδομάδα. Μιλάμε για ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή. Οποιος ξέρει τι θα πει αυτό καταλαβαίνει.
Είναι ένα συνεχόμενο μαρτύριο που κάνει κύκλους και δεν σε αφήνει να ησυχάσεις. Ζεις με φαντάσματα και σαν αίσθηση δεν διαφέρει πολυ από όσους έχουν ψευδαισθήσεις. Η κοπέλα υποφέρει και αυτό δεν φεύγει εύκολα από το μυαλό. 
Ας είμαστε όλοι προσεκτικοί στο τι λεμε. 
Για να κολλήσεις κάτι χρειάζεται αρκετή ποσότητα αίματος σε ανοιχτη πληγή με ικανό ιικο φορτίο hiv για να μολύνει κάποιον.

----------


## el.gre

Σε καταλαβαινω τα χω περασει κι εγω κ ξερω πως ειναι.δεν εκανα τιποτα απλα περιμενα οτι θα πεθανω το χα πιστεψει τοσο πολυ.μολις περναγε ενα ευλογο διαστημα και δεν ειχα παθει τιποτα δεν προλαβαινα να χαρω γιατι παλι καπου ξανα χτυπαγα απο κατι αιχμηρο κι φοβομουν παλι ειχα αυτες τις ιδεες.μετα απο ενα διαδτημα με ολο αυτο το αγχος κατερευσα εντελως ειχα κλειστει μες το σπιτι κ φοβομουν τα παντα και την σκονη.δεν επαιρνα τοτε αντικαταθληπτικα αλλα μετα απο δυο χρονια κλεισμενη μες το σπιτι σχεδον αναπηρη απο τις φοβιες πηγαμε σε ψυχιατρο κ μου γραψε.βοηθηθηκα αλλα ακομα παλευω.εχεις καποιο ενδιαφερον στη ζωη σου;κατι που πραγματικα σ αρεσει κ σ αποροφα;εναν στοχο που θελεις πολυ;ενα ονειρο;δεν εχουν πολυ δυναμη οι ιδεοληψιες οταν υπαρχει ορεξη για ζωη.αν θες λεει ν αλλαξεις μην τρως το χρονο σου παλευοντας με το παλιο χρησιμοποιησε το στο να χτισεις το καινουριο.δε χρειαζεται να παλευεις με τις ιδεοληψιες οσο δεν τους δινεις σημαδια κ γεμιζεις το μυαλο σου με αλλες σκεψεις αυτες θα σβηνουν.

----------


## lloullou00

Τώρα ξερετε τι σκάλωμα έφαγα? Επειδή κατά λάθος γρατζουνισα στη μύτη το παιδί μου με το νύχι μου, δε ματώσε εκείνη την ώρα κ έκανε κακαδι 2 μέρες μετά, μήπως συνέβη το ίδιο κ σε εμένα. Δλδ.να με γρατζουνισε η βελόνα στην πατούσα, δε ματώσε κ 2 μέρες μετά να έκανε κακαδι αλλά να μην το είδα, γιατί έφυγε επειδή ήταν στην πατούσα κ το πατούσα το ποδι. Πάλι αγχώθηκα. Τι θα κάνω ρε παιδιά δεν αντέχω. Αν γρατζουνιστηκα επιφανειακά κ δεν φάνηκε εκείνη την στιγμή?

----------


## el.gre

> Τώρα ξερετε τι σκάλωμα έφαγα? Επειδή κατά λάθος γρατζουνισα στη μύτη το παιδί μου με το νύχι μου, δε ματώσε εκείνη την ώρα κ έκανε κακαδι 2 μέρες μετά, μήπως συνέβη το ίδιο κ σε εμένα. Δλδ.να με γρατζουνισε η βελόνα στην πατούσα, δε ματώσε κ 2 μέρες μετά να έκανε κακαδι αλλά να μην το είδα, γιατί έφυγε επειδή ήταν στην πατούσα κ το πατούσα το ποδι. Πάλι αγχώθηκα. Τι θα κάνω ρε παιδιά δεν αντέχω. Αν γρατζουνιστηκα επιφανειακά κ δεν φάνηκε εκείνη την στιγμή?


Γι αυτο λεγεται κ η νοσος της αμφιβολιας.παρατα τα οτι εγινε εγινε.εκανες τον αντιτετανικο ορο κ τελος.Αυτοι που ζουν ειναι πιο χυμα εμεις περπαταμε στις μυτες των ποδιων μην ακουμπησουμε μην παθουμε κατι.ειναι βασανο.απλα να σε βασανιζεις θελεις.δεν υπαρχουν απαντησεις στις αμφιβολιες σου.μετα θα γινει κατι αλλο κ θα χεις παλι αμφιβολιες.ειναι μια δυνη που σε ρουφαει μην δινεις σημασια αδιαφορησε κ θα φυγει

----------


## el.gre

Να ξερεις σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.ειχα παει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον σε φαρμακειο κι ελεγα να μου κανουν αντιτετανικο κ θυμαμαι που ελεγα δεν ειδα αιμα αλλα ισως να ηταν πολυ λιγο κ να μην το ειδα ας κανουμε τον ορο κ μου λεγανε με ελαφρο χαμογελο οοοοοχι δε χρεαααααζεται ενταξει εισαι.οοοοχι χιχιχι.κι εφευγα χωρις να κανω τον ορο κ βασανιζομουν

----------


## lloullou00

Εδώ δε μιλάω για το καρφί, μιλάω για κάτι που με τσίμπησε στην παραλία κ δεν κατάλαβα, δεν είδα τι ηταν. Στην άμμο ανάμεσα σε πέτρες.

----------


## el.gre

> Τώρα ξερετε τι σκάλωμα έφαγα? Επειδή κατά λάθος γρατζουνισα στη μύτη το παιδί μου με το νύχι μου, δε ματώσε εκείνη την ώρα κ έκανε κακαδι 2 μέρες μετά, μήπως συνέβη το ίδιο κ σε εμένα. Δλδ.να με γρατζουνισε η βελόνα στην πατούσα, δε ματώσε κ 2 μέρες μετά να έκανε κακαδι αλλά να μην το είδα, γιατί έφυγε επειδή ήταν στην πατούσα κ το πατούσα το ποδι. Πάλι αγχώθηκα. Τι θα κάνω ρε παιδιά δεν αντέχω. Αν γρατζουνιστηκα επιφανειακά κ δεν φάνηκε εκείνη την στιγμή?


Δε γινονται αυτα που λες.ποια βελονα;πατησες βελονα;η κι αυτο υποθετικο ειναι;;;παντως κ αυτο που λες για το μωρο σου μπορει μονο του με τα χερακια του να γρατζουνιστηκε σ εκεινο το σημειο γιατι ισως ενιωθε ενοχληση κ να το εξησε κ γι αυτο να εκανε κακαδι μετα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλο για να το ξεχάσει σε μια βδομάδα. Μιλάμε για ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή. Οποιος ξέρει τι θα πει αυτό καταλαβαίνει.


Δεν τοχω αυτο , αλλα εχω καταλαβει , γυρναει η ιδεα μες το μυαλο σου συνεχως ......δεν θελει γιατρο/φαρμακα .....δεν μου κανει εντυπωση , κι μενα μου κολλανε εμμονες ιδεες , αλλα τις διωχνω , καμμια σχεση με το δικο σου .......πολυ πιο ισχυρο ....δεν σε κατακρινω ,ασθενεια ειναι , αγαπητη .....ευχομαι να μην αρηγσει να περασει , σε συμπονω ......πρεπει ναναι βασανιστηριο ....

----------


## el.gre

Ξερεις κ οι πετρες στην παραλια μπορει να σε ''τσιμπησουν'' δεν ειναι ολες λειες.μερικοι τρεχουν κ ξυπολιτοι ουτε καταλαβαινουν τι πατανε στην παραλια.οταν σε τρυπησει κατι κ δε βγει αιμα ολα καλα.αν σε τρυπησει κ βγει παλι μπορει να ειναι ολα καλα γιατι το αιμα βγαινει προς τα εξω οπως βγαινει βγαινει κ οτιδηποτε βρωμικο μολυσμενο.τωρα αν ειναι βαθιααα η πληγη εκει υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας κ παιρνεις μετρα

----------


## Macgyver

> Εδώ δε μιλάω για το καρφί, μιλάω για κάτι που με τσίμπησε στην παραλία κ δεν κατάλαβα, δεν είδα τι ηταν. Στην άμμο ανάμεσα σε πέτρες.


 το καρφι , οτι φραση κανει ειναι μεσ τις 48 πρωτες ωρες , μετα αδρανομοιειται απο το ανοσοποιητικο .........πληζ , εχε μου εμπιστοσυνη , ειμαι 57 , και εχω πατησει αρκετα καρφια στα νιατα μου , κι εχω φαει αρκετες τουμπες με μηχανη ........ακομη και τοτε που ανεβαζα τον ημερο γατο μο μου , με το ασανσερ , μπλοκαρε το ασανσερ , ημερα τριτη , και στον πανικο του μου τραβαει μια δαγκωνια απιστευτη ......ετρχα το αιμε ποταμι στο χερι ...δν εδωσα σημασια , αλλα το Σαββατο , ειχε μαυρισει ολο , και πηγ στα επειγοντα , μου καναν αντιβιωτικη ενεσα , μου δωσαν και αντιβιωση , και ολα καλα ......οποτε παντα υπαρχουν λυσεις ....

----------


## lloullou00

Ρε παιδιά μιλάω για ένα υποθετικό σενάριο. Πήγα στην παραλία κ κάτι με τσίμπησε που δεν κατάλαβα τι ήταν. Σαν ψυχαναγκαστικη ο νους μου πήγε σε σύριγγα. Κι επειδή πριν 2 μέρες γρατζουνισα με το νύχι μου το παιδί (εγω τον γρατζουνισα κατά λάθος, δεν είναι μωρό) κ δε ματώσε εκείνη την στιγμή, αλλά 2 μέρες μετά έκανε κακαδι στη μύτη, σκέφτηκα μήπως έγινε το ίδιο, δλδ.να με γρατζουνισε βελονα και να μη ματώσε. Από γρατζουνιά, έστω κ επιφανειακή, κινδυνεύεις?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ρε παιδιά μιλάω για ένα υποθετικό σενάριο. Πήγα στην παραλία κ κάτι με τσίμπησε που δεν κατάλαβα τι ήταν. Σαν ψυχαναγκαστικη ο νους μου πήγε σε σύριγγα. Κι επειδή πριν 2 μέρες γρατζουνισα με το νύχι μου το παιδί (εγω τον γρατζουνισα κατά λάθος, δεν είναι μωρό) κ δε ματώσε εκείνη την στιγμή, αλλά 2 μέρες μετά έκανε κακαδι στη μύτη, σκέφτηκα μήπως έγινε το ίδιο, δλδ.να με γρατζουνισε βελονα και να μη ματώσε. Από γρατζουνιά, έστω κ επιφανειακή, κινδυνεύεις?


Στη παραλία το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να σε εγδερνς καμια πέτρα η κανα κοχύλι. Τι δουλειά θα ειχε σύριγγα στη παραλία; δε λεω καταλαβαίνω οτι εχεις προβλημα αλλα προσπάθησε να σκεφτείς λογικα.τι θα ήταν πιο πιθανό; να είχε καναν αχινο ή σύριγγα;

----------


## lloullou00

Λέω, αν, αν κάποιος την πέταξε εκεί.. Αν η γρατζουνιά δεν έχει αίμα, αλλά είναι επιφανειακή? Τι κίνδυνος υπάρχει?

----------


## el.gre

Απο γρατζουνια επιφανειακη δεν κυνδινευεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Λέω, αν, αν κάποιος την πέταξε εκεί.. Αν η γρατζουνιά δεν έχει αίμα, αλλά είναι επιφανειακή? Τι κίνδυνος υπάρχει?


Ο ιος του aids πχ δε ζει εξω απο το σωμα για ωρα. Οποτε ειναι λιγο δύσκολο να κόλλησες τουλάχιστον aids. Τώρα για να κολλήσεις οτιδήποτε αλλο θα πρεπει ξένο αιμα να έρθει σε επαφή με δικο σου. Πράγμα που δεν έγινε οποτς μη τρελενεσαι

----------


## lloullou00

Σκάλωσε το μυαλό μου κι έχω την εικόνα μιας σύριγγας να γρατζουνάει το ποδι μου από κάτω. Οσο να'ναι, με φρικάρει...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σκάλωσε το μυαλό μου κι έχω την εικόνα μιας σύριγγας να γρατζουνάει το ποδι μου από κάτω. Οσο να'ναι, με φρικάρει...


Ναι αλλα ο ιος hiv δε ζει εκτος σώματος και για να κολλήσεις κατι θα πρέπει να έρθει και σε επαφή με δικο σου αιμα που αυτού δεν εγινε οποτε γιατί σκας; Αν ηταν να κολλουσαμε βρε κοπελα μου τοσο γρηγορα θα είχαμε κολλησει ολοι

----------


## lloullou00

Γιαυτό ρωτάω, αν η γρατζουνιά είναι επιφανειακή χωρίς αίμα πόσο κινδυνεύεις. Γιατί λένε ότι κινδυνεύεις με γρατζουνιές και αμυχες στο δέρμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γιαυτό ρωτάω, αν η γρατζουνιά είναι επιφανειακή χωρίς αίμα πόσο κινδυνεύεις. Γιατί λένε ότι κινδυνεύεις με γρατζουνιές και αμυχες στο δέρμα.


Εφοαον δεν ειχε αιμα δε κινδυνεύεις.

----------


## el.gre

Τι λυσεις εχεις;;εκτος απ το να αποδεχτεις την πραγματικοτητα που βλεπουμε εμεις.Αν παρεις τα φανταστικα κ υποθετικα σεναρια τι λυσεις βλεπεις;τι θα κανεις;

----------


## lloullou00

Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως ακόμα και στις επιφάνειακες γρατζουνιές μπορεί να εισχωρήσει κάποιος ιός στον οργανισμό.. Από τα ελάχιστα τριχοειδή αγγεία που θα έχει κάτω από το δέρμα..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως ακόμα και στις επιφάνειακες γρατζουνιές μπορεί να εισχωρήσει κάποιος ιός στον οργανισμό.. Από τα ελάχιστα τριχοειδή αγγεία που θα έχει κάτω από το δέρμα..


Σκεφτεσαι παραλογα γιατί μιλαει ο πανικός αυτη τη στιγμή και οχι εσυ.. Δε παιζει να κολλησες χωρίς να βγάλεις αιμα.

----------


## lloullou00

Μακάρι.. Δε μπορώ να σταματήσω να το σκέφτομαι. Προσπαθώ να αποκλείσω και την παραμικρή πιθανότητα... Φοβάμαι πολυ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μακάρι.. Δε μπορώ να σταματήσω να το σκέφτομαι. Προσπαθώ να αποκλείσω και την παραμικρή πιθανότητα... Φοβάμαι πολυ


Κακώς φοβάσαι... Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια περίπτωση να κολλησες. Και οπως εχω πει και σε αλλη φίλη απο δω μου ειπε γιατρος που ειδικεύεται στο aids οτι μπορεί να ερθω πολλες φορες σε επαφή με τον ιο και να μη κολλησω. Αρα τσαμοα φοβάσαι. Και αν το ψάξεις θα δεις οτι όντως ισχύει.

----------


## el.gre

Φανταζομαι θα το συζητησες με τον αντρα σου η καποιο προσωπο που σ αγαπαει.ουτε αυτοι θελουν να παθεις κατι.εμπιστεψου τη γνωμη τους.αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι πηγαδι διχως πατο κ οι σκεψεις δημιουργουν συναψεις στον εγκεφαλο.διαβασε αν θες γι αυτο το θεμα των συναψεων.θα γεμισει το μυαλο σου δυσλειτουργικες σκεψεις.κι επισης οταν κατι το σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια κ το συζηταμε συνεχεια μεταφερεται στην μακροχρονια μνημη κ μενει εκει.προσπαθησε να σκεφτεσαι ωραια πραγματα.διαβασε ισως κατι που θα σου προκαλει το ενδιαφερον να φευγει το μυαλο σου απο αυτες τις σκεψεις.

----------


## lloullou00

Θέλω, αλλά έχω άγχος και το μυαλό μου γυρνάει πάλι εκεί... Λέω αν κόλλησα κάτι, τι νόημα έχουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## el.gre

Οχι μη λες ετσι.παντα εχει νοημα οταν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μας αγαπανε κ τους αγαπαμε εχει νοημα γιατι αυτοι ομορφαινουν τη ζωη μας.ειναι δυσκολο αλλα προσπαθησε να χωρησεις αυτη τη σκεψη απ τις αλλες.οποτε το σκεφτεσαι να λες πααααλι αυτο το ψεμα.η αααα αυτη η παραλογη σκεψη παλι.μην το αφηνεις να σε πησει οτι ειναι αληθεια.δεν ειναι αληθεια εισαι μια χαρα δε θα παθεις τιποτα.

----------


## lloullou00

Λοιπόν όντως η ψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή κάνει συνέχεια κύκλους. Πιάνεις το ένα, αφήνεις το άλλο. Σήμερα γυρνώντας σπίτι πάτησα ένα λιωμένο κορομηλο, το φερα σπίτι με το παπούτσι, πάω να το κλωτσησω να το βγάλω από την εξώπορτα νομίζοντας πως είναι ξέραμενη λάσπη, λιώνει κ αφήνει κάτι πορτοκαλί ζουμιά. Μετά να σκέφτομαι κορομηλο ήταν αυτό το κομματάκι ή τίποτα άλλο? Αυτά τα ζουμιά ήταν κοκκινωπα σαν αίμα? Δλδ.καπου εκεί κατάλαβα την παράνοια του πράγματος. Αλλά αυτό με έκανε κιόλας να αρχίσω να φοβάμαι πιο πολύ ότι χάνω το μυαλό μου. Αν κάθε φορά σκέφτομαι έτσι με το παραμικρό που συμβαίνει στην καθημερινότητα θα τρελαθώ, δε θα την παλέψω. Πρέπει να μιλησω με τον γιατρό μου, μην αρχίσει κ γιγάντωνεται όλο αυτό...

----------


## lloullou00

Και το σίριαλ συνεχίζεται με νέο περιστατικό. Χθες στον αδερφό μου η νύφη μου κόπηκε στο ξύρισμα στο πόδι κ καθαρισε το αίμα με το δάχτυλο της με σάλιο. Μετά κ με μωρομαντηλο. Έπιασε το τηλεκοντρόλ του αιρκοντισιον κ το κλείσε. Αμέσως μετά το πήρα εγώ να το ανοίξω κ είδα ότι στο σημείο που το έπιασε είχα μια μικρή κόκκινη πληγή από παρανυχιδα που είχε ματώσει λίγες ώρες πριν. Έχω φρικάρει τελείως!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν είχαν κάτι, είναι επιπόλαιος ο άδερφος μου κ γενικά κ οι δύο κουκουρουκου σε τέτοια θέματα. Θα τρελαθώ δεν το γλυτωνω

----------


## Xfactor

θα στο πω οσο πιο απλα γινεται λουλου...ψυχιατρο θες οχι φορουμ..φιλικα παντα

----------


## lloullou00

Λες να μην πηγαίνω ήδη? Σωτηρία και γιατρειά δε βρήκα ακόμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γιατί τρελαίνεστε μς τα αφροδισια; κάνετε σα να είναι το τέλος του κόσμου. Τσιλ ρε παιδια δεν ειναι

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα εειχες παθει κτι απο το σκουριασμιενο καρφι , τωρα θαχα ησουνε νοσοκομειο .......

----------


## lloullou00

Πριν το καρφί προηγήθηκε κάτι που τσιμπηθηκα στην παραλία κ δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι μπορεί να ήταν, μετά έγινε αυτό με την άλλη που κόπηκε κ πιθανόν ακούμπησε η πληγή από την παρανυχιδα μου στο αίμα της, και γενικά πάντα κάτι γίνεται κ πάντα κάτι θα βρίσκω να με φοβίζει. Είναι φαύλος κύκλος κ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να το σταματήσω όλο αυτό. Δε μπορώ να μπω σε γυάλα. Προφανώς τέτοια καθημερινά περιστατικά συμβαίνουν σε όλους, αλλά οι άλλοι δεν τα δίνουν σημασία. Εγώ γιατί όλο φοβάμαι ότι κάτι θα πάθω?? Αυτό δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Θέλω να τελειώνω με όλο αυτό κ δεν ξέρω πως. Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχίατρο, παίρνω ένα λαντοζ τη μέρα, αλλά οι κακές σκέψεις εξακολουθούν να με βασανίζουν. Κι εκεί που ηρεμώ από την μία, έρχεται μια καινούργια να με ταράξει...

----------


## Sonia

Ο ψυχίατρος τι σου λέει;Έχει βρει από που ξεκινήσαν όλα αυτά ή επικεντρώνεστε στο να μη τα σκέφτεσαι;

----------


## lloullou00

Προσπαθούμε να το βρούμε. Ακόμα δεν τα καταφέραμε.. Δεν ξέρω, με έχει πιάσει φόβος μήπως δε μπορέσω να τα καταφέρω όχι να ξεφορτωθώ την ιψδ, αυτό ίσως δε γίνει ποτέ, αλλά έστω να μπορώ να ελέγχω καλύτερα τις σκέψεις μου κ να μην παθαίνω πανικό όπως τώρα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Προσπαθούμε να το βρούμε. Ακόμα δεν τα καταφέραμε.. Δεν ξέρω, με έχει πιάσει φόβος μήπως δε μπορέσω να τα καταφέρω όχι να ξεφορτωθώ την ιψδ, αυτό ίσως δε γίνει ποτέ, αλλά έστω να μπορώ να ελέγχω καλύτερα τις σκέψεις μου κ να μην παθαίνω πανικό όπως τώρα.


Να γιατρευτουμε από την ιδψ δεν γίνεται. Εμένα οι ειδικοί μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει πλήρη ίαση. Υπάρχει διαχειριση. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων (δηλ με ψυχοθεραπεία και φάρμακα) να βελτιωθεί ο ασθενής ατο 70-80%.
Είναι καλό ποσοστό αν αναλογιστείς που βρισκόμαστε τώρα....
Θέλει να βρεις τα από πίσω.... τι υπάρχει πίσω από αυτή τη φοβία....

----------


## lloullou00

Δε μπορώ να το βρω χρόνια τώρα... Δε μπορώ να το καταλάβω τι μπορεί να φταίει

----------


## lloullou00

Ρε παιδιά θα σκάσω. Το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Γίνετε να κολλησεις κάτι αν ο άλλος ακούμπησε ένα αντικείμενο (στην προκειμένη το τηλεκοντρόλ του αιρκοντισιον) με δάχτυλο που σκούπισε επιπόλαια το αίμα από πάνω του, δλδ.να έμειναν (ίσως) ίχνη αίματος που δε φαίνονται με γυμνό μάτι, κι εσύ να έχεις μια πληγή από παρανυχιδα που έχει ματώσει ώρες πριν κ τώρα απλά είναι κοκκινη χωρίς να έχει αιμα? Γράφω λεπτομέρειες για να δώσω να καταλάβετε ακριβώς πως ήταν. Δλδ.να ακούμπησε η πληγή στο τηλεκοντρόλ που απλά κάποιος έπιασε πιο πριν αλλά χωρίς να άφησε αίμα επάνω.

----------


## Sonia

Δεν γίνεται να κολλήσεις κάτι όπως το περιγράφεις. Αλλά έχει κάτι η νύφη σου που σε ανησυχεί τόσο πολύ;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ρε παιδιά θα σκάσω. Το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Γίνετε να κολλησεις κάτι αν ο άλλος ακούμπησε ένα αντικείμενο (στην προκειμένη το τηλεκοντρόλ του αιρκοντισιον) με δάχτυλο που σκούπισε επιπόλαια το αίμα από πάνω του, δλδ.να έμειναν (ίσως) ίχνη αίματος που δε φαίνονται με γυμνό μάτι, κι εσύ να έχεις μια πληγή από παρανυχιδα που έχει ματώσει ώρες πριν κ τώρα απλά είναι κοκκινη χωρίς να έχει αιμα? Γράφω λεπτομέρειες για να δώσω να καταλάβετε ακριβώς πως ήταν. Δλδ.να ακούμπησε η πληγή στο τηλεκοντρόλ που απλά κάποιος έπιασε πιο πριν αλλά χωρίς να άφησε αίμα επάνω.


Όχι δεν γίνεται. Θέλει μεγάλη ποσότητα αίματος να έρθει σε επαφή με ανοιχτη πληγή. Δεν γίνονται αυτά από παρανυχίδες και τέτοια πράγματα. Επίσης ο ιός δεν ζει στο εξωτερικό περιβάλλον.
Βασανιζεσαι άδικα. Δεν έχεις κολλήσει απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## lloullou00

Το έπιασα αμέσως μετά κ ίσως ακούμπησε η πληγή μου στο σημείο που είχε το δάχτυλο της.

----------


## Sonia

Βρε ΄συ lloullou00, το ξέρεις ότι το μυαλό σου στα δημιουργεί αυτά τα κολλήματα, βλέπεις πως ότι κι αν σου πούμε επιμένεις να δημιουργείς δράματα. Προσπάθησε να αποσπάσεις το μυαλό σου σε άλλες σκέψεις.

----------


## lloullou00

Προσπαθώ και μετά ξανάρχεται η αγχωτικη σκέψη και με καταβάλλει. Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα και πόσες πιθανότητες εχω να κόλλησα κάτι. Πως θα ζήσω έτσι ρε παιδιά? Κάθε φορά δε γίνεται να το περνάω αυτό, με έχει εξαντλήσει!

----------


## lloullou00

Κι αν δεν ήταν ίχνη αίματος και ειχε όντως λίγο αίμα επάνω στο τηλεκοντρόλ? Από κόκκινη πληγή-παρανυχιδα μπορεί να εισχωρήσει? Παίρνω και την ελάχιστοτατη πιθανότητα όπως καταλαβαίνετε. Έστω και αν ακούμπησε φευγαλέα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κι αν δεν ήταν ίχνη αίματος και ειχε όντως λίγο αίμα επάνω στο τηλεκοντρόλ? Από κόκκινη πληγή-παρανυχιδα μπορεί να εισχωρήσει? Παίρνω και την ελάχιστοτατη πιθανότητα όπως καταλαβαίνετε. Έστω και αν ακούμπησε φευγαλέα...


Δεν έχεις τιποτα μην αγχώνεσαι τσαμπα. Φτιάχνεις ενα καρο σενάρια. Ακομα και αίμα να ειχε γιατί η γυναίκα να έχει κατι σονι και ντε;

----------


## lloullou00

Δεν εμπιστεύομαι πολύ τον αδερφό μου κ όντως φτιάχνω σενάρια ίσως τραβηγμενα αλλά να που με αφορμή αυτό το μυαλό μου κατευθείαν πήγε σ αυτα

----------


## georgef1

Όσο ασχολείσαι με αυτό το τροφοδοτείς, του δίνεις οξυγόνο, άρχισε απλά να τραβάς το ζόρι (άγχος) που σου προκαλεί και μην το ψάχνεις άλλο ή το διαπραγματεύεσαι εδώ μέσα ή οπουδήποτε και συνέχισε την καθημερινή σου ρουτίνα έστω και χωρίς την ζαχαρένια σου. Σύντομα θα το ξεχάσεις

----------


## lloullou00

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά. Θέλω να ρωτήσω μιας και αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τον γιατρό μου. Εδώ και 4 μήνες πηγαίνω σ αυτόν, και νιώθω ότι καταλαβαίνει ακριβώς τι του λέω. Αλλά το ερώτημα μου είναι σχετικά με την έκθεση στο φόβο που ξέρω πως δοκιμάζουν στην ιψδ οι περισσότεροι (exposure therapy στα αγγλικά) εγώ δεν έχω κάνει ως τώρα κάτι αντίστοιχο, πέραν του να μιλάω πολύ κ να νιώθω ότι όντως με καταλαβαίνει. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι είναι αυτός ο σωστός τρόπος θεραπείας ή χάνω τον καιρό μου και τα χρήματα μου? Και ειναι ο πεμπτος που πηγαίνω, παλιότερα πέρασα και από 3 ψυχολόγους και άλλον έναν ψυχίατρο. Δεν αντέχω να τα λέω ξανά και ξανά, βαρέθηκα.

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφελη28 στείλε μου ξανά ένα π.μ. Προσπαθώ να σου στείλω κ δε μπορώ. Κ μου λέει ότι έχω γράψει πολλά κ έχω υπερβεί το όριο κ κάτι τέτοια. Κ δε με βάζει στα μηνύματα όταν πατάω στα messages.

----------


## Nefeli28

Σου έστειλα καλή μου

----------


## lloullou00

Τελικά ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος για θεραπεία από ιψδ? Αυτός της έκθεσης στον φοβο κ αποφυγή μετά της καταναγκαστικης πράξης.. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν ίσχυει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Εσάς οι ψυχίατροι σας πως το αντιμετωπίζουν?

----------


## lloullou00

Χθες το απόγευμα ένιωθα να ζεσταίνομαι πολύ, σαν να καιγομουν, εξάψεις ήταν, δεν ξέρω.. Κ σαν λίγο το κεφάλι μου να πονούσε.. Αγχώθηκα μου μπήκαν ξανά κακές σκέψεις επειδή πέρασαν 3 εβδομάδες από το συμβάν με τη νύφη μου...

----------


## el.gre

Ιδιες ειμαστε!!! Στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη.ιδιες.π λεον δεν αναζηταω βοηθεια σε φορουμ ουτε απο γιατρους περιμενω.δυστυχως δεν εχουν την καταρτιση την τριβη με ασθενεις με ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους κ ιδεοληψιες σαν τις δικες μας.μονη μου ειμαι μονη.μενεις αθηνα;;;καπου εγραφες οτι παιρνεις μονο ενα landose???αν σου δινει μονο ενα λαντοζ γι αυτο που περνας ο γιατρος σου ειναι αχρηστος.ας το σκησει το πτυχιο του.καθονται σε μια καρεκλα κι ακουνε ακουνε κ μετα απο 50€ κ πανω.εψαξα στο ιντερνετ κ βρηκα καπιον Κιοστερακη δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλος.θα παω.ειναι η τελευταια μου ελπιδα.μετα δεν ξαναπαω σε ψυχιατρο κ ψυχολογο ποτε

----------


## seiraina

παιδια εγω το καλοκαιρι, ημουν σε μια παραλια στην κινετα και πατησα σκουριασμενο αγκιστρι στο ποδι. Νομιζα ηταν ξυλαρακι το επιασα με δυναμη να τρο τραβηξω και μπηκε στο χερι απο τη μια πλευρα και βγηκε απο την αλλη ...φυσικα και πηγα κατευθειαν για αντιτερανικο πισω στην αθηνα ... :p

----------


## Macgyver

Κι εγω ειχα πατησει σκουριασμενο καρφι, μικρος , που ξεπερασε το παπουτσι μου , εκανα αντιτετανικο, και ολα κυλησαν ομαλα ....μην ανησυχεις αφου εκανες αντιτετανικο.......

----------


## Katia81

> Πριν το καρφί προηγήθηκε κάτι που τσιμπηθηκα στην παραλία κ δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι μπορεί να ήταν, μετά έγινε αυτό με την άλλη που κόπηκε κ πιθανόν ακούμπησε η πληγή από την παρανυχιδα μου στο αίμα της, και γενικά πάντα κάτι γίνεται κ πάντα κάτι θα βρίσκω να με φοβίζει. Είναι φαύλος κύκλος κ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να το σταματήσω όλο αυτό. Δε μπορώ να μπω σε γυάλα. Προφανώς τέτοια καθημερινά περιστατικά συμβαίνουν σε όλους, αλλά οι άλλοι δεν τα δίνουν σημασία. Εγώ γιατί όλο φοβάμαι ότι κάτι θα πάθω?? Αυτό δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Θέλω να τελειώνω με όλο αυτό κ δεν ξέρω πως. Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχίατρο, παίρνω ένα λαντοζ τη μέρα, αλλά οι κακές σκέψεις εξακολουθούν να με βασανίζουν. Κι εκεί που ηρεμώ από την μία, έρχεται μια καινούργια να με ταράξει...


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!! Είμαι ακριβώς όμως έτσι! Κάθε μέρα θα συμβούν περιστατικά που εγώ νομίζω ότι κόλλησα hiv ή ότι κόλλησα κάποιον δικό μου.. κάθε μέρα όμως! Μπορεί και 2 περιστατικά την ημέρα. Στην θάλασσα πάτησα και εγώ πριν 5-6 χρόνια κάτι, μάλλον πέτρα, και νόμιζα ότι πάτησα ένεση. Από τότε έχω κάνει 3-4 εξετάσεις αρνητικές και πάλι εγώ νομίζω ότι έχω κολλήσει.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!! Είμαι ακριβώς όμως έτσι! Κάθε μέρα θα συμβούν περιστατικά που εγώ νομίζω ότι κόλλησα hiv ή ότι κόλλησα κάποιον δικό μου.. κάθε μέρα όμως! Μπορεί και 2 περιστατικά την ημέρα. Στην θάλασσα πάτησα και εγώ πριν 5-6 χρόνια κάτι, μάλλον πέτρα, και νόμιζα ότι πάτησα ένεση. Από τότε έχω κάνει 3-4 εξετάσεις αρνητικές και πάλι εγώ νομίζω ότι έχω κολλήσει.


Καλώς ήρθες κι εσυ στο κλαμπ....
Επι 2 δεκαετίες ζω με αυτό τον φόβο. Ότι κάτι πάτησα, κάτι με τσίμπησε και θα έχω hiv. 
Πήγα 2 φορές σε διαγνωστικό και μια φορά ατο τσεκποιντ και τώρα νομίζω ότι κόλλησα από κει. Από αυτό που με τρυπησαν για να πάρουν αίμα. 
Και ξαφνικά ως δια μαγείας μου κόπηκαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έκανα. Πλυσιματα, οινοπνευματα, πέταγμα ρούχων και παπουτσιών κλπ. Κι έχω μόνο το τσεκποιντ στο μυαλό μου. Έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο τώρα και μαζί με μια χούφτα φάρμακα.....
Βοηθεια κάποιος!!!!!

----------


## Katia81

> Καλώς ήρθες κι εσυ στο κλαμπ....
> Επι 2 δεκαετίες ζω με αυτό τον φόβο. Ότι κάτι πάτησα, κάτι με τσίμπησε και θα έχω hiv. 
> Πήγα 2 φορές σε διαγνωστικό και μια φορά ατο τσεκποιντ και τώρα νομίζω ότι κόλλησα από κει. Από αυτό που με τρυπησαν για να πάρουν αίμα. 
> Και ξαφνικά ως δια μαγείας μου κόπηκαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έκανα. Πλυσιματα, οινοπνευματα, πέταγμα ρούχων και παπουτσιών κλπ. Κι έχω μόνο το τσεκποιντ στο μυαλό μου. Έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο τώρα και μαζί με μια χούφτα φάρμακα.....
> Βοηθεια κάποιος!!!!!


Πίνω ένα κάρο φάρμακα τουλάχιστον 7-8 χρόνια. Γιατί στην αρχή ξεκίνησε σαν ψυχαναγκασμός και μετά τα τελευταία 6-7 χρόνια φοβία για hiv.. ότι και να κάνω την ημέρα, ακόμα και ένα κουμπί στο ασανσέρ να πατήσω, νομίζω ότι κολλάω hiv. Τώρα θα πάω να ξανακάνω εξέταση αλλά νευριάζω γιατί τώρα πια δεν πιστεύω ούτε τις εξετάσεις!!! Επίσης όταν πάω να κάνω εξέταση, λέω στη γιατρό ότι είμαι εμμονική και θέλω να βλέπω να ανοίγουν μπροστά μου την καινούργια ένεση.

----------


## Katia81

> Καλώς ήρθες κι εσυ στο κλαμπ....
> Επι 2 δεκαετίες ζω με αυτό τον φόβο. Ότι κάτι πάτησα, κάτι με τσίμπησε και θα έχω hiv. 
> Πήγα 2 φορές σε διαγνωστικό και μια φορά ατο τσεκποιντ και τώρα νομίζω ότι κόλλησα από κει. Από αυτό που με τρυπησαν για να πάρουν αίμα. 
> Και ξαφνικά ως δια μαγείας μου κόπηκαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έκανα. Πλυσιματα, οινοπνευματα, πέταγμα ρούχων και παπουτσιών κλπ. Κι έχω μόνο το τσεκποιντ στο μυαλό μου. Έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο τώρα και μαζί με μια χούφτα φάρμακα.....
> Βοηθεια κάποιος!!!!!


Πάντως επειδή έχω πολλούς γιατρούς στο σόι μου, μου λένε ότι είναι πολύ επαγγελματίες οι μικροβιολόγοι και προσέχουν πολύ. Δε χρησιμοποιούν ίδιες βελόνες γιατί το κόστος είναι τόσο μικρό που δεν αξίζει.

----------


## Katia81

> Καλώς ήρθες κι εσυ στο κλαμπ....
> Επι 2 δεκαετίες ζω με αυτό τον φόβο. Ότι κάτι πάτησα, κάτι με τσίμπησε και θα έχω hiv. 
> Πήγα 2 φορές σε διαγνωστικό και μια φορά ατο τσεκποιντ και τώρα νομίζω ότι κόλλησα από κει. Από αυτό που με τρυπησαν για να πάρουν αίμα. 
> Και ξαφνικά ως δια μαγείας μου κόπηκαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έκανα. Πλυσιματα, οινοπνευματα, πέταγμα ρούχων και παπουτσιών κλπ. Κι έχω μόνο το τσεκποιντ στο μυαλό μου. Έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο τώρα και μαζί με μια χούφτα φάρμακα.....
> Βοηθεια κάποιος!!!!!


Εσένα πως ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή η φοβία ;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εσένα πως ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή η φοβία ;


Ξεκίνησε με μικρόβιοφοβια. Φοβόμουν τα μικρόβια, τα αίματα και το ειτζ από τη δεκαετία του 90 ακόμα. Κατά διαστήματα δεν ήμουν πολύ χάλια αλλά όταν έκανα τα παιδιά εκει όλα έγιναν χειρότερα γιατί πίστευα ότι θα τα κολλήσω κάτι εγώ και θα φταιω. 
Έτσι ξεκίνησε το μαρτύριο του έχω πατήσει κάτι, με έχει τσιμπήσει κάτι κλπ. Με τσίμπαγαν βελόνες παντου, πέταγα ρούχα που κ κάποιος με είχε ακουμπήσει με κάτι αιχμηρό δηλ βελόνα, έπλενα χίλιες φορές το αλλά ρούχα, έκανα μπάνιο άπειρες φορές μέσα στη μέρα και τελειωμό δεν είχαν όλα αυτά. Μέχρι που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ να εξεταστω και από τότε νομίζω πως κόλλησα από εκει....

----------


## Katia81

> Ξεκίνησε με μικρόβιοφοβια. Φοβόμουν τα μικρόβια, τα αίματα και το ειτζ από τη δεκαετία του 90 ακόμα. Κατά διαστήματα δεν ήμουν πολύ χάλια αλλά όταν έκανα τα παιδιά εκει όλα έγιναν χειρότερα γιατί πίστευα ότι θα τα κολλήσω κάτι εγώ και θα φταιω. 
> Έτσι ξεκίνησε το μαρτύριο του έχω πατήσει κάτι, με έχει τσιμπήσει κάτι κλπ. Με τσίμπαγαν βελόνες παντου, πέταγα ρούχα που κ κάποιος με είχε ακουμπήσει με κάτι αιχμηρό δηλ βελόνα, έπλενα χίλιες φορές το αλλά ρούχα, έκανα μπάνιο άπειρες φορές μέσα στη μέρα και τελειωμό δεν είχαν όλα αυτά. Μέχρι που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ να εξεταστω και από τότε νομίζω πως κόλλησα από εκει....


Και μένα τότε ξεκίνησε να γίνεται αφόρητο! Όταν έκανα το παιδί μου και κάθε μέρα νομίζω πως θα τον κολλήσω κάτι και φοράω γάντια ακόμα και για να ακουμπήσω τα ρούχα του!! Ακριβώς τα ίδια κάνω και εγώ ! Και το αίμα το φοβάμαι επειδή από αυτό μπορεί να κολλήσω την παλιοαρρωστια αυτή !!

----------


## Katia81

> Ξεκίνησε με μικρόβιοφοβια. Φοβόμουν τα μικρόβια, τα αίματα και το ειτζ από τη δεκαετία του 90 ακόμα. Κατά διαστήματα δεν ήμουν πολύ χάλια αλλά όταν έκανα τα παιδιά εκει όλα έγιναν χειρότερα γιατί πίστευα ότι θα τα κολλήσω κάτι εγώ και θα φταιω. 
> Έτσι ξεκίνησε το μαρτύριο του έχω πατήσει κάτι, με έχει τσιμπήσει κάτι κλπ. Με τσίμπαγαν βελόνες παντου, πέταγα ρούχα που κ κάποιος με είχε ακουμπήσει με κάτι αιχμηρό δηλ βελόνα, έπλενα χίλιες φορές το αλλά ρούχα, έκανα μπάνιο άπειρες φορές μέσα στη μέρα και τελειωμό δεν είχαν όλα αυτά. Μέχρι που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ να εξεταστω και από τότε νομίζω πως κόλλησα από εκει....


Γιατι δεν πας να ξανακάνεις εξέταση σε μικροβιολόγο;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Γιατι δεν πας να ξανακάνεις εξέταση σε μικροβιολόγο;


Γιατί δεν με αφήνουν ούτε οι δικοι μου ούτε ο ψυχίατρος να ξαναπάω.

----------


## Katia81

> Γιατί δεν με αφήνουν ούτε οι δικοι μου ούτε ο ψυχίατρος να ξαναπάω.


Μάλιστα. Γνωστό αυτό. Ούτε εμένα με αφήνουν αλλά πάω κρυφά..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μάλιστα. Γνωστό αυτό. Ούτε εμένα με αφήνουν αλλά πάω κρυφά..


Όλο το θέμα είναι να αντισταθώ και να μην πάω. Να μην υποκύψω δηλ στην παρόρμηση του να δώσω απάντηση στο φόβο. 
Φυσικά αυτό είναι επώδυνο και παρα πολύ δύσκολο....

----------


## Katia81

> Όλο το θέμα είναι να αντισταθώ και να μην πάω. Να μην υποκύψω δηλ στην παρόρμηση του να δώσω απάντηση στο φόβο. 
> Φυσικά αυτό είναι επώδυνο και παρα πολύ δύσκολο....


Πολύ σωστό αλλά υποκύπτω και πηγαίνω. Έχουνε δίκιο πάντως που δεν μας αφήνουν να πάμε γιατί παρατηρώ ότι δεν τις πιστεύω (τις εξετάσεις) μετά από 2-3 μέρες. Οπότε άδικα τις κάνω.. μπράβο που κρατιέσαι.. ελπίζω με την καινούργια γιατρό να με κάνει να κρατηθώ και εγώ ..

----------

